# Albums you like more than the artist's "masterpiece"



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Velvet Underground's White Light/White Heat beats the banana album. More taut and lean, no filler that no one listens to (There She Goes Again, Black Angel's Death Song, European Son, etc). Much more radical and prescient of punk & alternative rock, although it does have one woozy pop tune that would fit on the previous album.

Talking Heads' Fear of Music > Remain in Light. Better bass, less borderline new-agey 80s goofiness.

All Bowie's Berlin stuff is more interesting than Ziggy.

Slayer's Hell Awaits has a more cryptic, lived-in feel than Reign in Blood, which gives it the edge.

Outkast's ATLiens is 10 times better than Aquemini. It's got a more cohesive, spacey atmosphere, much smarter lyrics (with Aquemini they brought back some of the stupid "gangsta" stuff to show they weren't going soft or whatever), zero dud tracks, and it's just... better.

The Cure's Pornography > Disintegration, because over-the-top theatrical despair and self-loathing frankly worked better for that band than over-the-top mawkishness and schmaltz.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

As far as I know, 'Dark Side of the Moon' is regarded as Pink Floyd's masterpiece. I like 'The Wall' better. 

I agree with you about The Cure.

I don't agree about Slayer. Reign in Blood! :devil:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For Pink Floyd, as much as I like Dark side of the moon, I still prefer Wish you were here.

For Dire Straits, I like Brothers in arms, but prefer Love over gold.

For Porcupine Tree, I like In absentia, but Fear for a blank planet is even better.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Velvet Underground's White Light/White Heat beats the banana album. More taut and lean, no filler that no one listens to (There She Goes Again, Black Angel's Death Song, European Son, etc). Much more radical and prescient of punk & alternative rock, although it does have one woozy pop tune that would fit on the previous album.


'White Light/White Heat' I actually don't like much, I don't know why, I feel I should like it a lot more.



> Talking Heads' Fear of Music > Remain in Light. Better bass, less borderline new-agey 80s goofiness.


Definitely agree with you here. I think it's a much better album.



> For Porcupine Tree, I like In absentia, but Fear for a blank planet is even better.


I like 'Lightbulb Sun' most.

My favourite Tom Waits album is 'Closing Time', not 'Rain Dogs'.

I prefer Electric Wizard's 'Come My Fanatics' to 'Dopethrone'.

My favourite Iron Maiden is the first one. And that's all I can think of.


----------



## trosado (Sep 10, 2012)

Off the top of my head:

Prince: I prefer _Lovesexy_ more than _Sign O' The Times_.

Re: Slayer, I prefer _South of Heaven_.

Bowie and the "Berlin Trilogy": The one that I find returning to the most is _Lodger_.

Just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Velvet Underground's White Light/White Heat beats the banana album. More taut and lean, no filler that no one listens to (There She Goes Again, Black Angel's Death Song, European Son, etc).


I don't really consider Black Angel's Death Song and European Son filler. I will say that Sister Ray is probably the best thing the Velvets ever did though.

I like Syd Barrett era Floyd much better than their post-Meddle albums.
Meet the Residents and Not Available are my favorite Residents albums, though many enjoy Eskimo or Duck Stab more.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I prefer Captain Beefheart's Spotlight Kid, Clear Spot, and Shiny Beast to Trout Mask Replica.

I prefer smashing my thumb with a hammer to listening to any of Springsteen's "masterpieces".


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Schubussy said:


> My favourite Tom Waits album is 'Closing Time', not 'Rain Dogs'.


Waits arguably has two 'masterpieces,' Small Change (pre-Swordfishtrombones) and Rain Dogs (post). SC arguably has more of a consensus behind it than RD, which of course doesn't change the point of your post.

For Springsteen, I like Ghost of Tom Joad better than Born to Run or smashing my thumb with a hammer.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

> SC arguably has more of a consensus behind it than RD


Hm, I always thought 'Rain Dogs' was most popular. They're all good anyway.



> I like Syd Barrett era Floyd much better than their post-Meddle albums.


On some days I'd agree with you but there's not much I like more than quirky psychedelia.



> I prefer Captain Beefheart's Spotlight Kid, Clear Spot, and Shiny Beast to Trout Mask Replica.


Yes, yes and yes. But I like 'Safe as Milk' most of all, even if it is his most 'normal'.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

On the whole I prefer:

1. The Clash's Give 'Em Enough Rope to either the debut album or London Calling.

2. Motorhead's debut album to either Overkill or Ace of Spades.

3. James Brown's Live at the Apollo Vol. III to Vol. I (perhaps a bit unfair to compare, but I prefer the early 70s 'Minister of the New New Super Heavy Funk' to the early 60s 'Mr. Dynamite').


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Schubussy said:


> Hm, I always thought 'Rain Dogs' was most popular. They're all good anyway.
> 
> On some days I'd agree with you but there's not much I like more than quirky psychedelia.
> 
> Yes, yes and yes. But I like 'Safe as Milk' most of all, even if it is his most 'normal'.


And what about Sun Ra? I know, I Know! Too many albums for this game.

I'll go with Coltrane. I never was a big fan of A Love Supreme. I prefer Crescent. But really, Coltrane
is in the same category as Sun Ra. Too many albums to deal with.

For Tom Waits I'll go with The Heart Of Saturday Night, and Frank's Wild Years.


----------

